# Hakusa Golf



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Hakusa Golf is now in Europe, anybody tried the wedges or blades? thinking of investing in it. Ideas guys?


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have never heard of them, but looking at the web site they look very nicely made. what do you know about them?


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 1, 2010)

The heads are ground personally by master grinder, Isao Okamura. Countless hours go into crafting each and every Hakusa iron.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I know that kyoei in Japan (they make Vega etc) are the manufacturers.  I am going to Osaka in October so will visit the forgery (always wanted to do that) pop over to Mr Miura at the same time.

They are based on Vega Blades and the heads are one unit not hosel and head.  To be honest they are stunning and pricing is ok but as we all know it is the shaft that is the engine.

Be interesting to see if anybody has tried the wedges, custom grind or standard.  Some of the French courses here are hard work in summer (dead grass) so wedges have to be pretty good to get into the ball..


----------



## ADB (Sep 1, 2010)

Never had any experience of them but boy, do they look sexy!!

**most unhelpful post of the day - winner**


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

hmmm will order a couple today and then report back..


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 1, 2010)

Never had any experience of them but boy, do they look sexy!!

**most unhelpful post of the day - winner**  

Click to expand...


hehe ye they are stunning. what sort of price for a wedge?


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Dont know, just emailed hakusagolf.co.uk waiting for reply.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2010)

Had any close relatives die recently? Possibly leaving a large inheritance?

I know you get what you pay for, and my wedges aren't cheap, but flippin heck. It's a bit of a punt.


----------



## john0 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's some prices for them...

web page


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2010)

The UK importer wants Â£175 each. Â£999 for a set of irons, which isn't that bad.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, I just called them and see below:


â€œThanks for your enquiry, we can custom build wedges to your specification for Â£165 inc shipping in the UK.  We also offer a custom grind service at an additional Â£25 per club.  What shaft/grip do you require and also loft and lie?â€

Whats interesting is have from tomorrow a putter on the market, their guy told me it will be on the site tonight.

Oh well, ordering a couple now, be interesting to see how they look in real life as the photos look nice.  Call it an early birthday present to myself lol..

Will post images here when arrive..


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, I just called them and see below:


â€œThanks for your enquiry, we can custom build wedges to your specification for Â£165 inc shipping in the UK.  We also offer a custom grind service at an additional Â£25 per club.  What shaft/grip do you require and also loft and lie?â€

Whats interesting is have from tomorrow a putter on the market, their guy told me it will be on the site tonight.

Oh well, ordering a couple now, be interesting to see how they look in real life as the photos look nice.  Call it an early birthday present to myself lol..

Will post images here when arrive..
		
Click to expand...


OMG thats allot, as you say, you get what you pay for. too ritch for my blood though.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Alex, I'll swop you a wedge for some Berty Bassetts and Liqourice allsorts (cant get them over here) & also some nice soft toilet paper lol


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Alex, I'll swop you a wedge for some Berty Bassetts and Liqourice allsorts (cant get them over here) & also some nice soft toilet paper lol 

Click to expand...


Ill bring some over with me, we have a place in France so im over allot.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Give me a shout when over, Where abouts in France? I know all the Director's of Golf here, i'll keep you to that about the berties lol..


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 1, 2010)

Give me a shout when over, Where abouts in France? I know all the Director's of Golf here, i'll keep you to that about the berties lol..
		
Click to expand...

Our family place is in a little village not far from Carcassonne, do you know that side of France?

What is the all sorts passion about? the Loo roll I get though.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeap Carcassonne, know it well, have a flat not too far away in Palavas (Montpellier)  You should take a spin up to Moliets, get a discount with Dominic the Director (really nice guy) Apart from Les Bordes it's the best course over here by a country mile.

RE: Berties, love em, The English shop never has them and I have to order a box at a time from blighty lol, keeps you regular though..


----------



## drawboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah so that's what you do when your 6 numbers come up eh!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2010)

More money than sense if you want to part with that much cash for a wedge. If they were that good the top guys would all be using them especially as money is no object to them. Sounds like you are paying for the name and not much else and they will work as well as any other make and model. Daft


----------



## pingzing (Sep 1, 2010)

youve obviously no idea how tour contracts work then homer?


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

More money than sense if you want to part with that much cash for a wedge. If they were that good the top guys would all be using them especially as money is no object to them. Sounds like you are paying for the name and not much else and they will work as well as any other make and model. Daft
		
Click to expand...

More money than sense?? how does that work? common sense dictates you get what you pay for right? if not then buy some clubs off sportshq lol.

Somebody posted "more money than sense" if they were referring to me then I can tell you that I worked like a dog for 20 years before selling out 5 years ago. So I think it's a case of "more sense than money" 

I will post next week photos of the clubs that arrive, then if I am not happy with them will give them FREE to guy who who has no sense and no money, what's the betting he will refuse them, lol got to laugh.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 1, 2010)

More money than sense if you want to part with that much cash for a wedge. If they were that good the top guys would all be using them especially as money is no object to them. Sounds like you are paying for the name and not much else and they will work as well as any other make and model. Daft
		
Click to expand...

More money than sense?? how does that work? common sense dictates you get what you pay for right? if not then buy some clubs off sportshq lol.

Somebody posted "more money than sense" if they were referring to me then I can tell you that I worked like a dog for 20 years before selling out 5 years ago. So I think it's a case of "more sense than money" 

I will post next week photos of the clubs that arrive, then if I am not happy with them will give them FREE to guy who who has no sense and no money, what's the betting he will refuse them, lol got to laugh.
		
Click to expand...


Nice


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Thought you would like that Alex  99% of the people on here are really friendly, however, every village has got one,  Check out Moliets Alex


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure of the relevance of knowing about tour contracts other than if these clubs were any good the top players would use them and be paid to endorse them. They don't and aren't certainly not on the European Tour.

I agree to some extent in that you get what you pay for but I also think there is a difference between paying for something which will provide value added performance and something which is paying for a designer name

Every village does have them and you'd better get off home before you're missed. It's a forum and therefore an exchange of views and opinions and in this case I think it's overpriced and not going to do anything different to any other top wedge out there. Sorry if that concept is hard to grasp


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Tour players do use bespoke clubs on Tour, lots of Miuras out there under different names.  Read what Miura says on their site.  I know for a fact Retief uses Miura and has done for many years as I used to live 5 doors away and played regulary with him and Ernie at Wentworth 

I would imagine this topic has been on this forum time and time again.  The facts guys are facts I was in the Golf industry for 20 years.  Still am but more poorer now..

How to make a million in the Golf industry, easy = Start with 2 million lol

I apologise If offended, it is inded a really good forum where thoughts and facts are exchanged.  be interesting to see if anybody else shares my views or knowledge.

Â£165 for a hand made wedge with custom grind optiond expensive? cant get a decent bottle of wine for that at Vigiers lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 1, 2010)

Got to agree with Homer.  Yes, you do get what you pay for, but only to a certain extent.  Do I think you could get the same performance out of a vokey?  Probably, yes.

Anyway, you make it sound like you are moving from cheapo wedges to these, when in fact you got a bag full of Muira wedges, so how does your "you get what you pay off" mean your going to get any better performance from these over your Muira's?


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep, we've attracted another one!


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a quite a few sets of golf, for here and there, always nice to find something different wouldn't you agree? I can't remember how much I paid for Miura wedges last year no idea but I can say to have the level of service for Â£165 isn't bad.  I'me a perfectionist what's the problem with that?

How many people keep the same clubs more than a year? be honest what's in your bag that was there a year or two years ago?? Golf companies wouldn't make any money if they didn't sell clubs.

Seems yes indeed, there is more than one 

Once you get your handicap down you might agree


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree to some extent in that you get what you pay for but I also think there is a difference between paying for something which will provide value added performance and something which is paying for a designer name
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Homer, how can you criticise alwaysunderpar when you're a self confessed "gear tart", with all those golf shoes, do you really need that many?

Also, from what I've read of alwaysunderpar's posts, there is nothing there that warrants the type of reply you've posted. In fact I find his posts interesting and unusual and enjoy reading them.

I just hope he hasn't been put off by yours and some other replies that have been posted this evening.

Rant over.  

Golfmmad.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree to some extent in that you get what you pay for but I also think there is a difference between paying for something which will provide value added performance and something which is paying for a designer name
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Homer, how can you criticise alwaysunderpar when you're a self confessed "gear tart", with all those golf shoes, do you really need that many?

Also, from what I've read of alwaysunderpar's posts, there is nothing there that warrants the type of reply you've posted. In fact I find his posts interesting and unusual and enjoy reading them.

I just hope he hasn't been put off by yours and some other replies that have been posted this evening.

Rant over.  

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...



Cheers Golfmmad, your tenner is in the post who knows if Homer is right and the wedges are not very good then you can have one. Top man ...


----------



## Leftie (Sep 1, 2010)

Â£165? .. cant get a decent bottle of wine for that at Vigiers lol
		
Click to expand...

As you can usually only get French wine in France, that would be the reason I suppose


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Indeed Leftie, Most of the cheap wine here is crap, sent to the UK in 10 litre boxes, they should offer a free bag of jokey whips with every box it's that bad.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 1, 2010)

jokey whips
		
Click to expand...

Are those the ones you get with a dominatrix fancy dress costume?


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 1, 2010)

Jockey's Whips (chips) Seem to have come off the topic here lol...

Off to bed


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 2, 2010)

I can understand the Miura stuff, and the Hakusa wedges.

But what's all this about GEEK woods?

Where did you come across them, and what makes them stand out for you ?

Signed

NoseyHacker


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2010)

Got to admit I have a thing for expensive wedges. It's nice to have something a bit different. If you can afford it, why not?

I have never played with anyone who has the same wedges as me. Mind you, there could be a good reason......


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 2, 2010)

[quote How many people keep the same clubs more than a year? be honest what's in your bag that was there a year or two years ago?? Golf companies wouldn't make any money if they didn't sell clubs.

Seems yes indeed, there is more than one 

Once you get your handicap down you might agree   

[/QUOTE]

My clubs are a few years old, they work for me. Why would I want to fork out more money on something that aint broke?

If you and I were to play a match you would be receiving a few shots! I'm happy with my clubs I'm happy with my handicap. 
So why are you on here trying to flog clubs. I thought we had a rule in the forum about salesmen!


----------



## ADB (Sep 2, 2010)

alwaysunderpar - do you know this ebay seller? You may save yourself a few quid....and they are in France (unless this is you  )

Hasuka Ebay 

Good luck with the wedges


----------



## john0 (Sep 2, 2010)

At the end of the day no doubt this fella has worked hard to earn his money over the years (or if he hasnt then good on him


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

alwaysunderpar - do you know this ebay seller? You may save yourself a few quid....and they are in France (unless this is you  )

Hasuka Ebay 

Good luck with the wedges  

Click to expand...


Nice one, will drop him a line.  

Question about Geek, I go over the states alot and was lucky enough to attend the Remax world long drive, what a day! ended up with their clubs.  The driver is 7Â° and god does it go!  Quality is fantastic and pricing is good.  As per my original comments the shaft is the expensive bit.  

Why are you guys so negative about trying new products?  I find it bizarre you have to make sarcastic unfounded comments on something. If you can't afford to buy something and try it why slag it off? Hand made clubs are something special.  I drive what I think is a nice motor, although some people choose a banger right?

All I have heared is "overpriced" etc etc, People pay Â£100 for a brand like Titliest that are manufactured by the million, so who's the mugs then? could it be the consumers buying something that costs Â£2 in China to make? 

Take a look at hirekogolf.com  email them for a pricelist "consumer"  You will see that "cast" iron heads like Ping cost approx $5 for YOU to buy, so we all know Ping spend millions and millions every year on Tour players and marketing, where does that money come from?

Please stop replying with inanae comments to factual posts.  The village championship is coming up soon and several of you have already started practising 

I suggest to the negative people who don't agree with quality of hand made forged clubs, go and try one with your pro.  It's a myth that blades are harder to hit than cavities, complete myth.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

At the end of the day no doubt this fella has worked hard to earn his money over the years (or if he hasnt then good on him  

Click to expand...

Cheers johnboy,  Thats exactly what I will do!  A golf forum I always thought was supposed to be a place to exchange sensible comments and opinions, My original post simply asked for comments.  I then received some clown telling me more money than sense, got to laugh... 

Your first in  line johnboy


----------



## john0 (Sep 2, 2010)

Your first in  line johnboy 

Click to expand...

In that case I hope the new wedges are rubbish and you dont like them


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I have been on many forums for many different hobbies; I have yet to go on one where arguments or hostile posts or however you want to put it did not appear. This being a golf forum I considered that it would be pretty inert.

Iâ€™ll be pretty clear about my stand point on this post. The author starts the post with â€œHakusa Golf is now in Europe, anybody tried the wedges or blades? thinking of investing in it. Ideas guys? â€œ

I read it and had never seen the brand before so I pop to the website and what is see is pure beauty. The wedges just look so nice and so well made. I read a little about how they are made and it makes me think of a few programs I have seen about making â€œrealâ€ samari  swords, real quality time consuming handmade metal work.

Then I see the guyâ€™s bio and I donâ€™t know any of the brands in there either so I look them up and it seems to be more of the same. Later in the post the guy tells us that he has worked in the golf industry for 20+ years.

So he has made his money (I guess) he knows allot of people in the industry he has a passion for quality and this quality club style clearly gives him confidence. I would guess he has tried everything else.

If I had the money to buy what I wanted when I wanted I would. I used to be a PC nut and was not married so I would buy a new graphics card every few months and overclock the HELL out of it till it blew up, then I would get a new one. Itâ€™s the same.

What makes more sense than spending your well earned money on something you love? For me I have to wait till birthdays for new equipment, this year my wife went to our place in France and I did not as I wanted a new putter, but If I was a wealthy man I would try every new club on the market then I would come on here and tell what I found.

The only difference between boys and men is the price of their toys.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 2, 2010)

"It's a myth that blades are harder to hit than cavities, complete myth"

explain please?


----------



## Ethan (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal is. There has always been a market in Japan for high end craftsman equipment, and I am sure this stuff is as well qualified to be in that market as most of the better recognised names such as Miura.

It is also not true that none of the Tour players use this stuff. In Japan, many Tour players do, and as stated above, a lot of the sets of clubs seen in US and European Tour players bags may resemble the stuff you see in American golf, but it isn't.

TM Golf is possibly the biggest offender. You can but a set of TP irons, which look nice. None of the Tour players use these. They use a set which looks similar, but is known as the B set. There is also a C set for those who don;'t like the B set. Both are made in a different factory from the retail set. Even some of the top amateurs who get fitted for TM get offered this set rather than the retail set. Also, many TM Tour players use shafts that are not available to the public as custom options from TM. Surprise surprise, all of these get painted in the standard TM colours so the viewer thinks the pro is using the same shaft as they can but. 

If anyone doesn't want to buy a custom Japan wedge, there is no compulsion for them to do so. But if someone else wants to do so, good luck to them. I hope they lay well with it.


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 2, 2010)

I read it and had never seen the brand before so I pop to the website and what is see is pure beauty.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't give you 'thank you' for them.

All that garish red logo stuff.  How gauche.








Ok I lie


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not sure about that either. I have had both, and definintely, blades are harder to hit, especially the long irons.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice post Alex. I am a self confessed golf equipment nut.  I try everything (everything) I was in the Golf industry for over 20 years, been almost everywhere (just Japan left)going in October for a few weeks..

My comments about blades: My personal experience is that high handicappers do shoot better golf with a correct fully fitted set of decent bats.  Custom fitting is the key.  There are two types of custom fitting.  The first is a Pro who gets you to hit balls of a plastic board, then sells you 1 degree down + regular shaft, then there's proper custom fitting.  Search podcasts for "Tom Wishon" very very good, it explains everything in detail, I recommend Â£1 spent on that download from itunes would open alot of peoples eyes.  I gaurantee somebody thinking of buying a set of mass produced bats won't after they listen to it!

I am very fortunate that I get to play the top courses, I even played San Roque 2 the first week it opened.  Again my personal experience and the club makers expereince is that a well fitted (full fitting shafts etc weights) will allow anyone to play better golf with blades.  More feel etc etc.

Again, my personal view is I would never even dream of buying a set of casts clubs in a million years.  One thing I can say is if  the tour players did not received obscene amounts of money for using the manufacturers clubs what would they play with given free run?  Now theres an interesting question.

I struggle to maintain a handicap of 4 purely because I play alot of different courses, but if somebody regulary (twice a week) plays the same course and is not improving then should be asking the questions why.

I have a pal of mine over here who runs a driving range, he is an EGTF Pro and plays off scratch (he won everything at Vigiers for 10 years) he is a specialist in lessons and plays blades.  No he isn't a PGA pro (that will open a new set of arguments I reckon) but his students play far better golf as he makes custom sets using custom components for them.

So, to sum up, Blades are no harder to work with than cavities (IF) they are fully properly fitted, any they look better. Toys for boys is right Alex and why not..

(Now expecting a backlash on EGTF) lol


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal is. There has always been a market in Japan for high end craftsman equipment, and I am sure this stuff is as well qualified to be in that market as most of the better recognised names such as Miura.

It is also not true that none of the Tour players use this stuff. In Japan, many Tour players do, and as stated above, a lot of the sets of clubs seen in US and European Tour players bags may resemble the stuff you see in American golf, but it isn't.

TM Golf is possibly the biggest offender. You can but a set of TP irons, which look nice. None of the Tour players use these. They use a set which looks similar, but is known as the B set. There is also a C set for those who don;'t like the B set. Both are made in a different factory from the retail set. Even some of the top amateurs who get fitted for TM get offered this set rather than the retail set. Also, many TM Tour players use shafts that are not available to the public as custom options from TM. Surprise surprise, all of these get painted in the standard TM colours so the viewer thinks the pro is using the same shaft as they can but. 

If anyone doesn't want to buy a custom Japan wedge, there is no compulsion for them to do so. But if someone else wants to do so, good luck to them. I hope they lay well with it.
		
Click to expand...

Nice post Ethan, wish I had ne' started this post now   lol, horses for courses as you say quite factually.  Why I get mad is when somebody originally goes off topic talking shi**


----------



## haplesshacker (Sep 2, 2010)

And so it would appear that the OP may or may not be selling them. 

Though the price argument is an interesting one. 

I used to sail with a chap that wore a very expensive Breiting watch, that was his cheap watch! Excessive? For me it would have been. But as a percentage of his income, it cost less than my Casio did for me. 

In that context. These handmade clubs may have cost the OP less than what's currently in my bag! 
Whether or not I'd be able to do such expensive clubs justice is very debatable though. 

Especially if he got them at cost.


----------



## rickg (Sep 2, 2010)

Alwaysunderpar,
Ignore the posters slagging you off for buying expensive equipment. I took a look at the Hakusa website and they are a thing of beauty.
If they perform as well as they look, then it's money well spent in my book.

Good luck with them.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

Alwaysunderpar,
Ignore the posters slagging you off for buying expensive equipment. I took a look at the Hakusa website and they are a thing of beauty.
If they perform as well as they look, then it's money well spent in my book.

Good luck with them.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rick, It will be an interesting point of discussion when they arrive next week.  Get yourself on itunes and search for "Tom Wishon" about an hour long but hey really informative


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 2, 2010)

Alwaysunderpar,
Ignore the posters slagging you off for buying expensive equipment. I took a look at the Hakusa website and they are a thing of beauty.
If they perform as well as they look, then it's money well spent in my book.

Good luck with them.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rick, It will be an interesting point of discussion when they arrive next week.  Get yourself on itunes and search for "Tom Wishon" about an hour long but hey really informative 

Click to expand...

yep this sounds right up my street!! geeky golf fitting chatter!


----------



## john0 (Sep 2, 2010)

I cant wait for the review to go up next week when you get the wedges, can just imagine the comments you will get if you say they are cr*p, lol.

Best thing to do if you dont like them is just lie and say they are great  . Although looking at them, I dont think you will have to lie


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 2, 2010)

Why I get mad is when somebody originally goes off topic talking shi**
		
Click to expand...

Oi!!

If I wasn't allowed to do that, I'd have nothing to say.



PS 

You keep having an off centre view - it gives my brain something to ponder.

Not saying you're right.

But that it's interesting. 



PPS 

If someone has already got dibs on the wedges, I'll settle for the Geek stuff.


----------



## Smithster666 (Sep 2, 2010)

Whats the difference between spending 170Â£ on a wedge or 170Â£ on a scotty cameron putter or even the new oddeseys? think about it some of the clubs in our bags are worth 170Â£ brand new i no there not in the same catergory but my driver was worth 200Â£ when new and no one think thats expensive its the same price as other drivers.

At the end of the day i think am with alwaysunderpar you get what you pay for and if you have money then why not most people work hard for the money they earn.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 2, 2010)

Â£165? .. cant get a decent bottle of wine for that at Vigiers lol
		
Click to expand...

As you can usually only get French wine in France, that would be the reason I suppose   

   

Click to expand...

our spar is doing 3 bottles for a tenner!!! 
its all about what you can afford. it seems that always under par is on another level compared to most of us.if i could afford it i would have hand made clubs, hand made cars, hand made shirts, and stuff it a hand maid!! there are certain cars that a lot of us would buy (dream cars) if we had the means.
now always under par, im an only child no living relatives and need a father figure! yours hopefully bigslice age 37.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

Â£165? .. cant get a decent bottle of wine for that at Vigiers lol
		
Click to expand...

As you can usually only get French wine in France, that would be the reason I suppose   

   

Click to expand...

our spar is doing 3 bottles for a tenner!!! 
its all about what you can afford. it seems that always under par is on another level compared to most of us.if i could afford it i would have hand made clubs, hand made cars, hand made shirts, and stuff it a hand maid!! there are certain cars that a lot of us would buy (dream cars) if we had the means.
now always under par, im an only child no living relatives and need a father figure! yours hopefully bigslice age 37. 

Click to expand...


Steady now...


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 2, 2010)

the clubs look stunning but it's Les Bordes I'm interested in! it has become *the* course I'd most like to play - you can keep Augusta  . absolutely the best website too.


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

the clubs look stunning but it's Les Bordes I'm interested in! it has become *the* course I'd most like to play - you can keep Augusta  . absolutely the best website too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeap it's stunning, it is now also completely private, you can't get on it unless with a member or ahmmmm know somebody   It is "nearly" as good as Loch Lomond.

They sell memberships if interested 65kâ‚¬ lol and then approx 15kâ‚¬ per year. Members include some pretty famous Brits also.  

PM me for an image of what the Bag tags look like


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 2, 2010)

the clubs look stunning but it's Les Bordes I'm interested in! it has become *the* course I'd most like to play - you can keep Augusta  . absolutely the best website too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeap it's stunning, it is now also completely private, you can't get on it unless with a member or ahmmmm know somebody   It is "nearly" as good as Loch Lomond.

They sell memberships if interested 65kâ‚¬ lol and then approx 15kâ‚¬ per year. Members include some pretty famous Brits also.  

PM me for an image of what the Bag tags look like
		
Click to expand...

I'll take two - memberships that is  
and I'll do that from home tonight - might be able to clone one. (God, that would upset our president, she nearly had a fit when I wore my JD's yesterday.)


----------



## bigslice (Sep 2, 2010)

the clubs look stunning but it's Les Bordes I'm interested in! it has become *the* course I'd most like to play - you can keep Augusta  . absolutely the best website too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeap it's stunning, it is now also completely private, you can't get on it unless with a member or ahmmmm know somebody   It is "nearly" as good as Loch Lomond.

They sell memberships if interested 65kâ‚¬ lol and then approx 15kâ‚¬ per year. Members include some pretty famous Brits also.  

PM me for an image of what the Bag tags look like
		
Click to expand...

were you the stig  sorry you could be our stig, now think of a better username


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

secrets out now then I guess lol


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

the clubs look stunning but it's Les Bordes I'm interested in! it has become *the* course I'd most like to play - you can keep Augusta  . absolutely the best website too.
		
Click to expand...

There you go...

les bordes


----------



## Midnight (Sep 2, 2010)

Just had a look at those clubs, they look very nice. 
I am in the camp of , if you have the means to buy some , then why not ?

Would love to hear what you think of them , and if they look as nice in the flesh.

Good luck with them mate.

Midnight...


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

Just had a look at those clubs, they look very nice. 
I am in the camp of , if you have the means to buy some , then why not ?

Would love to hear what you think of them , and if they look as nice in the flesh.

Good luck with them mate.

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, I have this morning spoken to the UK Hakusa and ordered a set of blades (top guy there) I'me not making any money in the bank so ball* to it, lifes too short.  I am now praying that they are as good as they say, if not I will be ordering a Swiss Gateuax of Humble Pie lol 

To save face on here it could be a very expensive exercise... lol

Thanks for nice posts guys, right off for a round with shortly with soon to be for sale Miura's ....


----------



## bigslice (Sep 2, 2010)

Just had a look at those clubs, they look very nice. 
I am in the camp of , if you have the means to buy some , then why not ?

Would love to hear what you think of them , and if they look as nice in the flesh.

Good luck with them mate.

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, I have this morning spoken to the UK Hakusa and ordered a set of blades (top guy there) I'me not making any money in the bank so ball* to it, lifes too short.  I am now praying that they are as good as they say, if not I will be ordering a Swiss Gateuax of Humble Pie lol 

To save face on here it could be a very expensive exercise... lol

Thanks for nice posts guys, right off for a round with shortly with soon to be for sale Miura's .... 

Click to expand...

which was the whole point of this exercise


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheers for that, I have this morning spoken to the UK Hakusa and ordered a set of blades (top guy there) I'me not making any money in the bank so ball* to it, lifes too short.  I am now praying that they are as good as they say, if not I will be ordering a Swiss Gateuax of Humble Pie lol 

To save face on here it could be a very expensive exercise... lol

Thanks for nice posts guys, right off for a round with shortly with soon to be for sale Miura's .... 

Click to expand...

I'll give you Â£100 for them!

I can't understand some of the replies on here! Jealousy is a terrible thing!


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheers for that, I have this morning spoken to the UK Hakusa and ordered a set of blades (top guy there) I'me not making any money in the bank so ball* to it, lifes too short.  I am now praying that they are as good as they say, if not I will be ordering a Swiss Gateuax of Humble Pie lol 

To save face on here it could be a very expensive exercise... lol

Thanks for nice posts guys, right off for a round with shortly with soon to be for sale Miura's .... 

Click to expand...

I'll give you Â£100 for them!

I can't understand some of the replies on here! Jealousy is a terrible thing!
		
Click to expand...

Â£100 hmmm let me stew on that one.  I see your point about comments etc, I can sum it up in one sentence "the ignorance of the working class"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 2, 2010)

Jealous me, you bet.  I wish my missus would let me get my hands on the purse strings!!!  

Don't get me wrong, the clubs are beautiful though, and I'm sure in the right hands could work wonders.

I think I'd probably go for a set of Scratch Golf clubs if I has the $'s (or was single).


----------



## bigslice (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheers for that, I have this morning spoken to the UK Hakusa and ordered a set of blades (top guy there) I'me not making any money in the bank so ball* to it, lifes too short.  I am now praying that they are as good as they say, if not I will be ordering a Swiss Gateuax of Humble Pie lol 

To save face on here it could be a very expensive exercise... lol

Thanks for nice posts guys, right off for a round with shortly with soon to be for sale Miura's .... 

Click to expand...

I'll give you Â£100 for them!

I can't understand some of the replies on here! Jealousy is a terrible thing!
		
Click to expand...

Â£100 hmmm let me stew on that one.  I see your point about comments etc, I can sum it up in one sentence "the ignorance of the working class"  

Click to expand...

lol lol


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 2, 2010)

There you go...

les bordes

Click to expand...

merci.

I couldn't (and wouldn't) argue your choice of clubs - I've blown that (and more) on my JD's - but then I probably couldn't do the clubs justice whereas I can fill out the JD's.

the japanese do make a mean set of irons - just reorganising my lottery list

vive la diffÃ©rence!


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 3, 2010)

I drempt of these wedges last night.... /sigh


----------



## alwaysunderpar (Sep 3, 2010)

I drempt of these wedges last night.... /sigh
		
Click to expand...

Funny that Alex, so did I!  I also drempt that I was eating a giant marsh mellow.  I woke to find my pillow gone this morning...


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 3, 2010)

I drempt of these wedges last night.... /sigh
		
Click to expand...

Funny that Alex, so did I!  I also drempt that I was eating a giant marsh mellow.  I woke to find my pillow gone this morning...
		
Click to expand...


i woke to find i did not have new wedges, the electric had tripped and the alarm clock dead and I had too much to drink last night....


----------



## JustOne (Sep 3, 2010)

They look like great clubs and that price is nothing out of the ordinary. Hope they work for you.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 3, 2010)

I've just read this thread from start to finish and still have no idea about the difference between these Japanese irons and brand made forged clubs in terms of playing performance. 

That said I've laughed out loud a lot which has unnerved a few people on my bus. When I actually learn how to play this game I'd love to try these clubs (that could be in a number of decades ). But where do you go to hit them?

PS thanks for the entertainment


----------



## Chilli91 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have just got a set of the hakusa blades I went from my mp68's to them and can honestly say I can notice a massive difference in the feel and ball flight. Would recommend. Can get them off eBay for around Â£750 worth every penny!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2012)

I covet the X Blade from Hakusa... It's my set if I get a windfall 
http://www.reddragongolf.co.uk/hakusa-golf/hakusa-x-blade-satin.html


----------



## Chilli91 (Sep 21, 2012)

I got mine off a mate from my golf club he sells hakusa gear if you go on eBay and type in seller:bentrading his gear is on there. Recommend to anyone looking for a set of these clubs as he did mine and they are spot on
http://shop.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/searchresults?kw=Seller:bentrading&isNewKw=true&cmd=SREF


----------



## drawboy (Sep 21, 2012)

When you get them get the maker to stamp Nike or Titleist on the back then you can use the same clubs as Tiger and Rory.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 21, 2012)

Just started reading reading this thread from the beginning and had a big _deja vue_ feeling. Should have checked the date on the first post.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2012)

Some poor opinions from some on here.

Any feedback on these wedges yet fella?

I might treat myself to 1


----------



## Chilli91 (Sep 21, 2012)

I just found the wedges rip the s**t out of your ball with the same amount of controll/spin as the volleys etc


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow this post is a blast from the past!!

Pretty random really as I was looking at Hakusa wedges the other day. All there clubs are just so beautiful!


----------



## dandpl (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok 

I have read the whole thread and?

dandpl


----------

